# 2007 SHOWS



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have just seen that 
THE OUTDOOR LEISURE `07 SHOW at Shepton Mallet is January 12 - 14th
(camping from the 11th) (bookings being taken with Stone Leisure) and
THE STRATFORD MOTORHOME & US RV SHOW at Stratford Racecourse is June 1 - 3rd.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for the info Suedi55. 

We will post a full list of next years shows in the Rally section as soon as we receive notification from Warners and Stone Leisure. It is usually sometime in September, so they tell me!!


----------

